# Vivid Classical Composers



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Examples include:

Debussy
Ravel
Satie

I'm looking for more orchestral music that fits this bill.

Thanks.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Vivid means different things to different people. I would add Prokofiev Bartok, Poulenc . . . but that's just me


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

Jean Françaix
Heitor Villa-Lobos
Elliott Carter


----------



## AaronSF (Sep 5, 2021)

Vivid? Pretty hard to define. Off the top of my head, here's my eclectic collection "vivid":

Stravinsky's "Rite of Spring" is vivid. Ravel's orchestration of Mussorgsky's "Pictures at an Exhibition" is vivid. Parts of Debussy's "La Mer" are vivid. Mahler is often vivid and intense in all his works. Rimsky-Korsakoff's "Sheherezade" is vivid. Respighi's orchestral works are vivid. Beethoven's 3rd Symphony is vivid, and is the 5th Piano Concerto. Mozart's operas are all vivid. Many of Haydn's string quartets are quite vivid. Scriabin's "Poeme d'ecstase" is vivid. Brahms's "Academic Festival Overture" is vivid. Monteverdi's "Vespers of 1610" are often vivid. Bartok's "Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celeste" are often vivid.

You see where I'm going...vivid is what you think it is. For me (just me) orchestral color often has a lot to do with it. And interesting rhythms. And astonishment. And fun.

But I have to say, for me (just me) Satie is distinctly not vivid.


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

AaronSF said:


> But I have to say, for me (just me) Satie is distinctly not vivid.


It`s not just you...


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

AaronSF said:


> But I have to say, for me (just me) Satie is distinctly not vivid.


Agreed. Even for Ravel and Debussy who have some vivid pieces, it would not have the first general characterization that came to my mind.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I think of Vivaldi , Haydn , Telemann , just a few from my own experience.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I suppose if you think about it, all music creates color.


----------



## Tarneem (Jan 3, 2022)

Yoshimatsu's 4th and 6th symphonies and piano concertos are filled with flowers

also may be you should try listening to Glier's harp concerto. super elegant


----------



## composingmusic (Dec 16, 2021)

Messiaen, Dutilleux, Takemitsu


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

To me, Sibelius and Janacek are both incredibly vivid orchestrators and musical storytellers.


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

Charles Koechlin......


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I suppose if you think about it, all music creates color.


How right you are and lots of pleasure .


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

I would agree vivid means the composer whose name closest to it -- Vivaldi.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

larold said:


> I would agree vivid means the composer whose name closest to it -- Vivaldi.


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Examples include:
> 
> Debussy
> Ravel
> ...


Got it! Fausto Romitelli


----------

